# Worried about FET



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey ladies! 

I had a failed fresh cycle in October. It was a short protocol and I responded really fast (and got OHSS) so only had to inject 150 menopur for 6 days (and cetrotide for about 3 days I think). I found the failure quite traumatic (started bleeding 5dp5dt).

This FET is going to be a long protocol using buserelin for 5 weeks and I don't know how I will cope! I don't know if it's so much to do with the the number of injections, but the fact that it's going to take so long. I could handle it before because it was less than 2 weeks from starting injections to 5dt, but this time it's going to completely take over my life (more than usual) for over 2 months and I'm worried I'm not physically or mentally strong enough.

Does anyone else feel like this? I feel stupid because I thought FET would be easier, and it's not like I have stimming/ohss to deal with this time!

Xxxx


----------



## Vickb85 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello

Sorry to hear your fresh cycle wasn't succsessfull. Our story's sound quiet simalar. I too had servere OHSS and my embryos had to be frozen and wait 3 months for FET. 

I'm starting DR on Friday again after a failed FET in June. Try not to worry about the injecting. I won't lie it does become a bit of a pain doing it every night but after a bit it becomes routine. I've waited a bit longer to start again as I wasn't strong enough to go though it again. The failed attempt hit me so hard so I defiantly feel your pain. It seems everyone is pregnant around me too.  (Sister and sister in law)  

I read a quote this year that made me think....God gives the hardest battles to the strongest soldiers. 

All the best for your FET.


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey Cloudy  I am in the same exact situation - had a failed fresh cycle in April 2013.  I was on short protocol and my body responded too quickly.  Because we are having treatment in the UK and we don't live there, we had to pay for the additional expenses for flights and accommodation.  So we had to take our time to save up for a FET.  We have five frozen blasts from the fresh cycle.  Our plan was to go back to the UK for our first FET in February but when I received the protocol I was placed on the long protocol and therefore we will not be able to go before March because the long protocol is way too long.  Not to mention that my gynaecologist had promised that the protocol for a FET is so much easier than the one for a fresh cycle because there are less meds involved.  The thing is that I calculate as to how much medications are involved according to how many times I have to stick the needle in and not according to the dose as doctors do .  

I have a managerial job and it is going to be so hard to fit in all the appointments because I have also realized that there are more appointments involved for the FET than for the fresh cycle.  The fact that we have to travel for treatment makes it so much harder.  

So I do understand your concern.  The thing is that you start to freak out when you think about it but once you get going things will probably get easier.  

Best of luck hun.  Let's just hope and pray that 2014 will be the year for us when we get the one thing we really wish for.


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Cloudy

I had my first fresh cycle in August ending in a chemical pregnancy which hit me really hard, I had my first FET earlier this month which was the same.

I'm sorry this isn't a more positive post but I wanted to tell you that I had all the same fears as you before the FET and even though it didn't work as we had hoped I am still glad we did it.

When cycles don't work it hits us really hard and it's hard to face the emotional side of trying again but I saw it like getting back on the horse.

My protocol changed for the FET with different drugs and the new down regs hit me harder than the fresh cycle, again this isn't really helping is it!

I think what I am trying to say is that this journey is very hard and we have to accept that it won't be easy and find ways to be good to ourselves and cope with the difficult parts to get through them and focus on our ultimate goal!

Our two chemicals have made us see that we can get implantation if only briefly and so we are pursuing further tests for immunes and karotyping perhaps you could consider this in the future.

I am so sorry you are feeling low and I hope that some of what I have said will help.

I love vick's quote it's very apt, I have another for you, everything will be alright in the end and if it isn't alright then it isn't the end !

Pudding
X


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Cloudy one thing I forgot to mention in my earlier post is that due to the fact that DR is involved this time round I will be starting acupuncture shortly before starting the injections in the hope that my body copes better with the drugs this time round.  After my failed fresh cycle, my body was really out of balance and I decided to go for acupuncture and it really helped and in fact I saw a huge improvement shortly after starting treatment.  I am just as scared as you about the drugs because I was never one to cope very well with hormonal drugs.  

I know that the thought of more needles is not very appealing but you have to do your best to improve your chances of success.


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi again Cloudy,

I just read Evan80's second post, I also began Accupuncture after my first cycle.

I definitely noticed a difference in me as did others, I have been a lot less stressed out and a couple of people commented on my generally improved demeanour, I also lost a little more weight than I did without it!

My therapist has been away since before Christmas and I have noticed that I am really missing it, emotionally and physically.

I know that more needles aren't very appealing but they are much finer and you hardly notice most of them!

Pudding
X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah thank you all so much ladies, I really appreciate it x x x 

Evan & Pudding - thank you for the suggestion. We are going to look into acupuncture  - also as my endo is really bad at the moment and it's one thing I haven't tried - so we are going to see if we can afford it.

Pudding - so sorry about your chemicals, it's so hard. You have helped me greatly, just knowing people "get" how im feeling (although i dont wish any of this on anyone) helps, and I wish you loads of luck with your testing x x x

Evan - sorry you are having all this added stress. I don't fly to good myself so I don't know how you do it - I really admire you and you are super strong to be able to travel and do treatment too. Fingers crossed this FET is the one honey x x x

Vickb - thank you for your kind words and sorry you too have to go through this pain. Really hoping everything goes well for you x x x

I will keep praying for you all ladies that this is our year


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey Cloudy Thanks for your comments but what wouldn't we do to get the thing we have always dreamed about right!  

I phoned up the clinic today to inform them that I got AF and therefore will be starting Buserelin injections on 28th January 2014.  Even though this whole IVF issue is the only thing I think about all day I feel such a huge apathy for this cycle which is strange.  

I still haven't even set the appointments for my acupuncture sessions yet and I need to start them soon to get my body on the right track before I start the meds hoping that I don't suffer too many side effects.  I just keep postponing the task.  Yesterday I did manage to do one thing though (i.e. to set the appointment for a breast ultrasound).  Following all the meds from the previous IVF cycle and given the fact that there are a lot of medications involved for the FET, I thought I'd better play it safe and get a breast ultrasound done just to confirm that there are no hidden lumps.  I just hope that there are no surprises there.  

Best of luck.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck for the u/s - I thought the same about getting my smear sorted (I had severe abnormalities a few years ago so on yearlies). Once I get AF I will book it.

I'm beginning to think that it does seem common that after the first cycle a lot of us feel worse about them. It's probably the fact a lot of us have these awful long journeys to start IVF and it feels all exciting and new the first time round, after that we are like old hands at it and it isn't so shiny and new anymore x x x


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Before each cycle I always get a breast ultrasound and smear in order to ensure that everything is in order.  I just wouldn't want to risk having hidden lumps or cancerous cells and find out after the cycle because by then it would be too late.  The drugs used in the cycle as well as any potential pregnancy would speed up the growth of such cells.  So I'd rather be safe than sorry.  So I would strongly recommend that you get your smear sorted.  

I don't quite think that my attitude is because of the fact that we've been in this for too long.  I think my body developed some sort of defence mechanism thinking that it would stop me from getting hurt if the cycle fails.  But deep down I know that if the cycle had to fail, I'd be so devasted.

Yesterday at least I managed to get all the appointments sorted (i.e. for acupuncture, for breast ultrasound and for the endo scratch) so that's not too bad.  .  I think from now on everything will start to fall into place.  

So when do you intend on starting your FET?


----------

